# How can a friendship or courtship contract benefit an addict?



## Machjo

...


----------



## aine

huh? a courtship contract?


----------



## SunCMars

On this...

Your honest, well meaning, Courtship Contract.

It could be a two-page declaration. A ten page Manifesto.

You giving every detail, every nuance an aspiring suitor might need to know about you.


Why is this?
Why is this being done?

To me, it sounds like your are firing a shot over the bow of any future date.
To me, it sounds like, after they read this letter, they have, in effect, been told....they have been warned.
That they should proceed with caution. That they have no business telling you later, that they had no idea you have these problems, these issues.

To me, it sounds like, well, you warned them of your issues, and "you have no intention of making an effort to 'not' do them". Resolving these issues.
It sounds like you have given up. You have no intention on getting healthier. You are admitting that the monkey on your back cannot be exorcised.

"Take me as I am, or get lost!"

The problem is, when a nice lady is given this "open letter" and she reads it.....she will only think:

-------RUN--------


....................................................................................................

You would be better off putting a 'Kick Me" sign on your back. 

Actually read as, "Kick me to the curb".

Do NOT do this.
Get better, skip the contract.



TRQ-


----------

